# The Nekkid Pics of Your Wife/Gf Thread! - Post'em up if you got'em!



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah, my wife is going to go for showing her pussy and tits to u guys, well she would to situation i think or dark geared god. lmfao good thread though.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> yeah, my wife is going to go for showing her pussy and tits to u guys, well she would to situation i think or dark geared god. lmfao good thread though.


 
yea I will have to get a stealth shot when my girl is in the shower



even that could end terriblely my girl always on here snooping threw my shit


no go


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea I will have to get a stealth shot when my girl is in the shower
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon, don't be a pussy.  A stealth shot is just fine.  Just don't leave this site on auto log in and she won't see shit.

GICH!


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Gears where's pic of ur chic,get this post started,


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> yeah, my wife is going to go for showing her pussy and tits to u guys, well she would to situation i think or dark geared god. lmfao good thread though.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

slimshady95 said:


> Hey Gears where's pic of ur chic,get this post started,



WTF!  U crazy?!?  This thread is my gift to everyone else.  You've got to fill it up yourselves.  You can thank me later.


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol,I tried,don't hate for trying.....


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## stylus187 (Oct 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Go for it!


If you are stupid enough to show anyone at all naked pictures of your  female, dont be surprised when she is bouncing up and down on some other dudes nut sack!!!! way stupid!!! just my opinion.....


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^^^^me and my wife are laughing are asses off from all you guys, this is a funny thread though. lmfao. your right brother. bouncy, bouncy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 
 roid was her boy but he got banned and she thinks your funny as all hell bro. she wrote to u on my profile. her english is european.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> roid was her boy but he got banned and she thinks your funny as all hell bro. she wrote to u on my profile. her english is european.


 
still waiting for them naked picture's my arm is getting tired it's been a few weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> If you are stupid enough to show anyone at all naked pictures of your female, dont be surprised when she is bouncing up and down on some other dudes nut sack!!!! way stupid!!! just my opinion.....


 
aha, so that what happened with your misses


----------



## unclem (Oct 18, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> still waiting for them naked picture's my arm is getting tired it's been a few weeks


 
 brother u no the work involved in getting those kind of pictures outta of her. be patient she will send them. but there for your viewing pleasure only.lol.


----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> brother u no the work involved in getting those kind of pictures outta of her. be patient she will send them. but there for your viewing pleasure only.lol.



Bro, I think you got the Dark one's attention.  Haven't seen him this excited since national coffee day.


----------



## unclem (Oct 18, 2010)

^^^^lmfao, wat type of shit is that a grown man wants to see my wifes pussy and tits. lol.


----------



## superted (Oct 18, 2010)

there has to be a few X girlfriend pictures out there 

i got a few and ill kick this shit off later


----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^^lmfao, wat type of shit is that a grown man wants to see my wifes pussy and tits. lol.



He's probably messing around as usual.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 18, 2010)

superted said:


> there has to be a few X girlfriend pictures out there
> 
> i got a few and ill kick this shit off later



Gr8 idea!  X's count too!


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 18, 2010)

How about a couple of crack whores I  "used" to know ?


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread sucks cock.

No one's got pics of ex's or anything like that?

Lame.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 18, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> How about a couple of crack whores I  "used" to know ?



Post'em if you got'em!  

And go for it Willp!  How's about that Cuban you were sprayin' up a while back?

And Saney????  U got anything?


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 18, 2010)

Im'a gonna post up my best.

View attachment 28312


----------



## superted (Oct 18, 2010)

Back with naked one later


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks finally got to beat it off...lol


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 18, 2010)

was beating it to irons.. i like her tits being that far apart so after i bust i can just run her over on my way out.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 18, 2010)

superted said:


> Back with naked one later



Dude, who do you think you are, Charlie Sheen!?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 18, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Im'a gonna post up my best.
> 
> View attachment 28312



Hellz yeah!  Now we gettin' somewhere knig! Meth chicks are hot!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> brother u no the work involved in getting those kind of pictures outta of her. be patient she will send them. but there for your viewing pleasure only.lol.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> Bro, I think you got the Dark one's attention. Haven't seen him this excited since national coffee day.


 GYCH


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 18, 2010)

Asian and blonde bitches together are fukkin hot!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Asian and blonde bitches together are fukkin hot!


 Yep looks like a good time


----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> GYCH



WHATEVER


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> WHATEVER


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>



Try using actual words for once.


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



Now there's a language I understand


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 18, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



Too cool!


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> Now there's a language I understand


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Oct 18, 2010)

The man is on a roll.


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2010)

MDR said:


> Try using actual words for once.


 

OK your grabassery is out of control  your not still mad at the whole negging thing because they will get ya


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> OK your grabassery is out of control  your not still mad at the whole negging thing because they will get ya



Not in the least.  I just meant I have a hard time deciphering your meaning on occasion.  I'll try to bring my grabassery in line.  Hell, I was just mesin' with you in the first place.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2010)

MDR said:


> Not in the least. I just meant I have a hard time deciphering your meaning on occasion. I'll try to bring my grabassery in line. Hell, I was just mesin' with you in the first place.


 I know and I you my knigglet
true dat my brain say's one thing and the hands type another


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

No worries.  I repped you for your creative use of the language.  Or is that de-negging.  I have trouble with all these terms.  Sometimes I have to look up the acronyms just to figure out what the fuck you guys are talking about.  You my knigglet too.  See, just sounds wrong when I say it.  Oh well.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 19, 2010)

MDR said:


> No worries. I repped you for your creative use of the language. Or is that de-negging. I have trouble with all these terms. Sometimes I have to look up the acronyms just to figure out what the fuck you guys are talking about. You my knigglet too. See, just sounds wrong when I say it. Oh well.


 Sounds Ok too me knigg


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Flathead (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm just sayin


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I'm just sayin


 
wow. those yours? nice!!!


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 22, 2010)

This Forum is GAY, good idea. Execution terrible. And the blonde and Asian are clearly two hookers in a hotel room. Nice try though. Hope they were 18 at least.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 22, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> This Forum is GAY, good idea. Execution terrible. And the blonde and Asian are clearly two hookers in a hotel room. Nice try though. Hope they were 18 at least.



Who gives a fuck if they were 18 or not?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> This Forum is GAY, good idea. Execution terrible. And the blonde and Asian are clearly two hookers in a hotel room. Nice try though. Hope they were 18 at least.


 there Hookers BRAHHHHHH


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## lnvanry (Oct 24, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> This Forum is GAY, good idea. Execution terrible. And the blonde and *Asian are clearly two hookers in a hotel room.* Nice try though. Hope they were 18 at least.




and whats wrong with that?


----------

